# Gun rack for jeep



## Jeep (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone using a jeep as their hunting vehicle? I need some idea's for a gun rack I don't really want the over head rack.Any idea's or pictures of homemade racks are welcome.Thanks


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw one that mounted the buttstock on the passenger side floor and locked the forearm up near the dash, keeping the rifle standing and secure. I've also seen people just wedge their rifle between the center console and the passenger seat. Here's a poor pic but should give you an idea.


----------



## ashleyjohn (Jun 11, 2013)

I have this gun rack. I just love it..


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 13, 2013)

All i hunt out of is a jeep. It's 81 scrambler i use the floor dash rack that you can only get at academy sports also a window rack mounted to my dog box and a hood mounted homemade rack you can't have to many gun racks


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 18, 2013)

No photo.  I have a CJ7 and used 2" conduit standoff clamps to mount a metal gun rack made for the back window of a truck.    Two clamps at the top of the rollbar one for each rack.    A long piece of 1" aluminum square tubing from side to side of the rollbar and two more clamps to hold the tubing in place.  Then bolted the bottom of the racks to the tubing.  Tubing makes a good place to put hooks for backpacks and other gear.   No back seat and a bikini top means if I'm not in the jeep the guns aren't either.


----------

